# Jig and Pig/ Bass Fishing HELP



## CrewCabMax

I'm looking to get into bass fishing this year. I've saw A TON of people talking about jig and pig. Whats your go to jig and pig setup?? What kind of jig, and what color?? What kind of trialer, and what colors?? I've caught bass before, but have really never went after JUST bass. The only lures i've really ever caught bass on was spinner baits, top water, and plastic worms. Looking to open up my arsenal a little bit more. Whats the best method of using the jig and pig?? Whens the best time to use them? How do you decide whats best to use at the time? Sorry for all the questions, I'm a rookie at bass fishing, but deffinitly not fishing in general!! Thanks.


----------



## seapro

I like these a lot!! 

I am a Pro Staffer for Venom Lures and this is a great color and Jig N Pig combination! Black is my second choice.

Can use a ton of different ways.......everything from open water deep humps, to first and secondary points, to shallow mats, wood and rock. Throw them to the structure or contour and slowly drag them, hop them or swim them back. Doesn't hurt to put some Lunker Sauce on them either (attractant).

As far as time when to throw ......... I know people who throw these and nothing else! Matter of preference and confidence, I think if you start using them you'll find that confidence! 

Hope that helps!


----------



## sisezz73

What Seapro has posted is a good all around set up and color but when the water is muddy use black jig with black and blue trailer.These are for startes and the list will be long when all said and done. Good luck


----------



## Muskyman

Thanks for asking this CrewCab. I have targeted Bass for the last 6-7 Years in the Summer especially. (Hot H2o temps and Muskies don't mix!) I have caught them on the same baits as you, and just started using jigs last year. I haven't caught one on a jig yet though.So, lets here it guys....help us!!!! Thanks


----------



## beagle52

The name jig & pig came from a jig with a pork trailer on it. I like the rubber jigs better for largemouth & hair jigs better fo smallies. Early season black & blue are hard to beat. I also think pork trailers are better early season then rubber.


----------



## Procraftboats21

where i come from, i live and die by it


----------



## seapro

Just thought of something else to add. 

When choosing color, look at the bottom composition of the lake you are on. Most baits that bass are looking for, are going to match that composition. It is one of their inherent defenses to match their surroundings. This is a fundamental color selection predictor for me. 

There are certainly times you want to contrast that, depending on the water clarity ect..., but as a rule of thumb, this can be beneficial in choice options.

Secondly, I look at bait fish and their coloring. Crawfish also change color by season, get knowledgeable on what those colors are and when.

Like mentioned, a book could be written on the subtle differences and how they all come into play but a few fundamentals and a willingness to expand on that knowledge, will go a long way.

Confidence is gained by success and knowledge. One benefits the other.


----------



## Tokugawa

I use a 6'10" MH rod with an x-fast action. Baitcaster has 30# Spiderwire. I like the Strike King Rage Tail Chunks with 1/2 oz or 3/4 oz football head jigs or swim jigs. Stanley and Strike King make nice jigs IMO. Color depends on water. Clearer water gets a pumpkin/green/brown jig. Stained/muddy water gets a black/blue jig. I also use red/black and white jigs just in case. I will also consider the bottom color or rocky cover color. Rattles are optional, but are definitely nice to have.

I typically trim the skirt and weed guard before use. A trimmed weed guard helps increase the hook up ratio, as does the x-fast action and braid.


----------



## CrewCabMax

So what kind of rod is best suited for this?? 1/4-3/4 oz jig PLUS trailer is a heavy combo. What action/length do you guys recomend?


----------



## bobby

I use a 7 foot heavy action graphite rod with fast tip. Reel is 7:1, spooled with 65 lb stren sonic braid. If water is ultra clear I'll tie on a flourocarbon leader. Have had success with this set up but have not fished really, really heavy weeds with it. Some prefer a longer rod, but I like the 7 footer.


----------



## jcustunner24

One more question - can the jig and pig produce from shore?


----------



## CARP 104

As long as there are bass around, it should catch em....doesn't really matter if you're from shore or boat. If you are new to the jig the biggest obstacle is going to be detecting the bite...keep your line semi-slack (bow in the line) when you're not moving or imparting action to it, and watch your line like a hawk.


----------



## flippin fool

if you are using braided line every weed, stick, rock, log, branch and stump you hit with the jig will feel like a bite til you get used to fishing with it


----------



## bobby

flippin fool said:


> if you are using braided line every weed, stick, rock, log, branch and stump you hit with the jig will feel like a bite til you get used to fishing with it


Yeah, good point. I spent the first few outings setting the hook on a whole lot of nothing at the end of the line!


----------



## Tokugawa

Depends. If you are using a jig around rocks, wood and non-weedy structure, I'd go with a MH stick with a fast or x-fast tip. If you are flipping/pitching into heavy weeds, then I'd go with a 7'3" to 7'6" H stick.


----------



## spfldbassguy

i go against the grain with my jig n pig set up.i use a 6 1/2 ft pflueger spinning rod spooled with 8lb fireline.haven't had any problems getting big bass out of heavy cover with what some has refered to my set up as "whimpy".i go with the 8lb fireline because it's equal to 3lb mono and you can feel everything.plus it's super tough line.as far as my jig n pigs go,i stick with natural subtle colors for both.i prefer the booyah baby boo jig in 5/16oz.the rage tail chunk line is probably my favorite as well.


----------



## bgrapala

I actually use a 7'4" M BPS Woo Daves Extreme rod with 12 lb Trilene XL for jigs. I just started fishing with them this year and am quickly starting to love this fishing style...nothing like feeling that bite and watching the line swim off then setting the hook. I am getting ready to switch to a higher abrasion resistant line though. I've lost a few jigs and a few nice fish because of this. I was worried about casting distance with braid, but I usually don't have to cast more than 20-30 ft for jigs. I'm fishing them from the shore btw bouncing the jig onto points, then I try across the point if that doesn't work. My favorite so far is a BPS enticer jig in 3/8 - 1/2 oz size black and blue with a black/blue chigger craw (crazy legs or not).


----------



## bobby

spfldbassguy said:


> i go against the grain with my jig n pig set up.i use a 6 1/2 ft pflueger spinning rod spooled with 8lb fireline.haven't had any problems getting big bass out of heavy cover with what some has refered to my set up as "whimpy".


Hey, if it isn't broke, don't break it. I think that set up works just fine if you have confidence and success. I just personally have grown to really like fishing with heavy tackle. I was a spinning rod guy all my life. Only recently have I started using heavier rods and baitcasters. I just feel more confident now when i fish, and I am also catching more!


----------



## spfldbassguy

i use heavier rods with baitcasters with other baits but i'm extremely confident with my spinning rod set up.maybe in the future i'll use a baitcaster and heavier rod but why change if it's not broke.i believe success in fishin' is 99.9% confidence in what you're using.the other.1% is knowledge i think.if you're not confident when you go out chances are you'll be skunked more often than not.


----------



## rbthntr

any jig thats black and blue i prefer a jig with rattles but there not a must i like to ust a berkly black and blue crayfish as a traylor and i throw them and catch fish on both spining and baitcasting gear from shore and from a boat a few years backi caught a 7 lbr with a blk/blu jig about 5 ft off the bank she just couldnt resist the shake took pics and practiced c&r


----------



## ohiomelvin

i agree i like to use the black and blue jig with rattles and i usually put a black and blue pork trailer on


----------



## BassCrazy

In clear water I use something translucent (similar to what Seapro pictured). In stained water, I use a black jig/brown pork or black & blue jig/black pork. In real muddy water, use black & chartreuse jig/black pork. Use rattling jigs in heavy cover or muddy conditions. Let water temp. dictate the rate of your jig fall. Cold water = Lighter jig + #1 pork frog and hot water = heavier jig + #11 frog. Rod can be any fairly sensitive rod with good backbone and let water clarity/cover dictate line diameter.

Concentrate on your presentation along with the basic guidelines above and you'll catch plenty. No need for a 200. specialty rod and 30 different colors of jigs/pork/plastic trailers. It's a simple sport and we bass fishermen overcomplicate it. I must have 75 jigs and 10-15 different trailers and I use 3-4 basic setups 95% of the time. 

Good Fishin'


----------



## CO_Trout

Looks to be good info here. I wish I could at least have a fish hit one so I know that I am fishing it correctly.

My question is how fast do you fish it? it usually takes me 4-5 minutes between casts.

Am I fishing it to slow or to fast???


----------



## amazingslinger

The best way to learn to fish the jig is leave all your other tackle at home, and fish nothing but the jig all day long. Do it in late April or May, when the fishing is easy. The learning curve for the jig will be much faster during this time. The jig and pig is a great big fish bait!


----------



## JignPig Guide

CO_Trout said:


> Looks to be good info here. I wish I could at least have a fish hit one so I know that I am fishing it correctly.
> 
> My question is how fast do you fish it? it usually takes me 4-5 minutes between casts.
> 
> Am I fishing it to slow or to fast???



Until you get your confidence, fish the JignPig differently every cast until the fish tell you what presentation they are willing to accept. Then stick with it. Only varying occassionally. 
If you're a novice at JignPig fishing; I suggest junk fishing. Fish your usual lures that you normally fish, but when approaching some heavy cover, or a drastic weed edge, throw the ole' JignPig in the thick of it.
The other guys covered the rest, espesially Seapro. You may want to re-visit his remarks.
The only other thing I would advise on your presentation in this format would be... Think Crawdad. Think Crawdad. Dieing baitfish. Dieing baitfish. Think Crawdad!


----------



## CO_Trout

Thanks, One more question:

I fish at least 95% of the time from the shore (only about once per month do I get to rent a boat), Should I be casting straight out or side ways along the shore when I use the Jig-N-Pig set up?


----------



## spfldbassguy

try casting from as many different angles as you can.methodically cover the area.being on the bank you gotta make the most of your spots.you'll eventually "get it".take the advice on here and really commit to using it and you'll be fine.i was the same way when i first used the jig n pig.then when i got my first one it all "clicked" in what's left of my brain.now it's my absolute go to bait.i actually use it more than anything else.


----------

